# Pyle Soundbar



## djcecdog (Mar 12, 2019)

I have had the same sound bar for 3 years and now there is a loud buzzing that occurs during heavy bass moments. The buzzing continues despite switching inputs and will not stop until it is unplugged. If it sits awhile, it will function normally until bass kicks in. Is there anything I can do to repair it?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Without the sound it's difficult to pin point a solution, I'd first check if it's due to a current leakage either at the connector or within the soundbar.

This can also happen if there are grounding issues. Remove the AUx cable from the device and connect only through BT, do you still hear the noise ?


----------



## djcecdog (Mar 12, 2019)

The sound is a low loud rumbling that only triggers through the sub, and when I unplug the cables it still continues, and I can't change the volume. I have noticed that a small amount of yellow sparks fly when I plug in the power adapter, it didn't used to do that. I've hooked it back up and turned the bass down, and it's working normally, for now..


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

That seems to be related to a grounding issue, it'd be good to get an electrical engineer to review the wall sockets to see if there are any leakages.


----------

